# F01 No HKFM Module to code trunk closing



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi,

I'm running 3.22.5 of E-sys and 49.1 of PSDZData on my 2010 F01 (750i) w/ comfort access. When running Esys, I can't find the HKFM module. 

I have been able to code Closing windows, etc through the CAS and FRM modules (which are present), as well as disable legal disclaimers through the HU_CIC Module. Just can't seem to locate the HKFM. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aom7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm running 3.22.5 of E-sys and 49.1 of PSDZData on my 2010 F01 (750i) w/ comfort access. When running Esys, I can't find the HKFM module.
> 
> ...


Do you have HKL?


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

yes, I do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aom7 said:


> yes, I do.


That's it.


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

Ah, so I program the HKL module, rather than trying to find the HKFM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aom7 said:


> Ah, so I program the HKL module, rather than trying to find the HKFM?


Yes, in your car, your Rear Lid Lift (Trunk) module is HKL rather than HKFM.


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

That's perfect, thanks Shawn.. worked like a charm! Now if only I can get to the bottom of why some TPMS show PSI/TEMP and others don't, hehe!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aom7 said:


> That's perfect, thanks Shawn.. worked like a charm! Now if only I can get to the bottom of why some TPMS show PSI/TEMP and others don't, hehe!


Generally speaking, on the F10 beginning with 09/2010 builds, BMW changed the TPMS hardware, and I do not think it works on the pre 09/2010 builds. There may be a few people with post 09/2010 builds that can't get it to work either, but they are few and far between, and maybe somehow their cars still ended up with the older TPMS hardware. I am sure the F01 went though the same change in hardware, although I am not sure beginning with what builds.


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

ah, thanks for the insight much appreciated.


----------



## TL2E90 (May 20, 2005)

Do you have to keep the remote button pressed when you close the trunk? When i open the trunk I press the button only once, but in oder to close it I have to keep the button pressed all the way. Is this a normal behaviour or I miss something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TL2E90 said:


> Do you have to keep the remote button pressed when you close the trunk? When i open the trunk I press the button only once, but in oder to close it I have to keep the button pressed all the way. Is this a normal behaviour or I miss something?


To eliminate the long Fob button press for Trunk Close, code the following:

HKFM => TASTER_FBD = aktiv


----------



## TL2E90 (May 20, 2005)

THANKS! :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewsHappy (May 4, 2015)

Hi Aom, I also have a BMW f01, my problem is that the boot no longer powers down and when it is open,(unless I use the key which like you I modified) the boot light is not coming on. I am wondering if I have a dodgy HKL CAF file. Just wondered if you have a copy of your CAFD 00000076_005_000_010.ncd which I could use to compare against my file.


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

AndrewsHappy said:


> Hi Aom, I also have a BMW f01, my problem is that the boot no longer powers down and when it is open,(unless I use the key which like you I modified) the boot light is not coming on. I am wondering if I have a dodgy HKL CAF file. Just wondered if you have a copy of your CAFD 00000076_005_000_010.ncd which I could use to compare against my file.


Running into a similar issue. My trunk motor no longer opens or closes, it just unlatches so I have to lift it by hand when I open and close.

When I went to code the HKFM module it gave me an error message and now I don't have a CAFD file there.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheHouseWins said:


> Running into a similar issue. My trunk motor no longer opens or closes, it just unlatches so I have to lift it by hand when I open and close.
> 
> When I went to code the HKFM module it gave me an error message and now I don't have a CAFD file there.


You need to Inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to Inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


wow...thanks for fast response. I feel like you should have a donation fund:thumbup:

If you have a favorite charity, I will give money to them.


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

Is the latest I-level the top one or the bottom one? I still couldn't get it to work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheHouseWins said:


> Is the latest I-level the top one or the bottom one? I still couldn't get it to work


The bottom.

What doesn't work? ECU still has no CAFD?


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> The bottom.
> 
> What doesn't work? ECU still has no CAFD?


The ECU has a CAFD but I can't edit FDL. I will post screenshots tomorrow.

Luky, a member, is having the same issue:
HKFM_LS[6b] ECU does not have a green CAFD that I can read/edit. Earlier I was able to read the ECU and made changes through "edit FDL", but then it gave an error. Now cannot even read it. :dunno:

Since it says "HKFM_LS[6b]" and not just "HKFM" like the coding instructions show, maybe BMW changed this ECU module? If I can't find a fix I will go back to dealer to fix/reflash as I am still under warranty...


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

Can I use old CAF file (the one stored in Data) to set to previous code?


----------

